# kernel options for IOMMU?



## Paul-LKW (May 26, 2012)

Hello all,

Nowadays hardware face to visualization much _[ What? -- Mod.]_ and has IOMMU support. As I know FreeBSD also supports this since the 8.x series, but I ha*ve* a question that when compiling the kernel does it ha*ve* an option needed to be placed in the kernel configuration file to enable IOMMU support, eg. something like 
	
	



```
options IOMMU
```
?


----------

